# Is hydrogen peroxide an option?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's a good start

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/146403-h2o2-dip.html


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been using 10ml per gallon in my 60g to kill BGA. It has been working well. However, on two occasions, I killed some of my ottos when I exceeded that amount.


----------



## xgteen (Mar 7, 2012)

so...we don't add hydrogen peroxide directly into the tank? How exactly do we do it? I don't quite get it...I look really stupid...


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

xgteen said:


> so...we don't add hydrogen peroxide directly into the tank? How exactly do we do it? I don't quite get it...I look really stupid...


you can use a medicine syringe and squirt it directly on the algae with the filters off, let it bubble away for 20 min. then restart your filters.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll just give this forewarning as someone who has used h202 in the past as a solution to algae:

Use it as a last-ditch effort.

H202 is the equivalent of fire-bombing an area to remove hostile enemies. It works, but does a lot of accessorial damage to the surrounding area.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

I added it to my tank once. I used just a small amount and it killed the algae. It also killed my crypts.


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

Francis Xavier said:


> I'll just give this forewarning as someone who has used h202 in the past as a solution to algae:
> 
> Use it as a last-ditch effort.
> 
> H202 is the equivalent of fire-bombing an area to remove hostile enemies. It works, but does a lot of accessorial damage to the surrounding area.


The only problem I had is when I dosed more then 10mg per gallon. I did a 50 percent water change. Then not thinking I added it at the normal dose rate when I only had 50 percent of the water in the tank - STUPID!

Other then that, I have not experienced anything detrimental.


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't had any problems with it - using a syringe to directly apply the HP onto the ornament or plant with the algae. All the fish - shrimps, otos, dojos and such - didn't seem affected in the slightest. Have five red crypts in there as well and they didn't get affected either. 

But, I will use Noahma's great suggestion to turn off the filters for a bit. Thanks!


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

I don't see how it will harm the live stock.... H202 provides O2, I use it when the power goes out and nothing is harmed.... I have been using 2-3 times a day for the past week to kill off some bba myself..... Dose 10ml per 10 gallons and turn the lights off for 1-1.5 hr..... I don't bother turning the filter off, I never did understand that one bit..... Regardless if it's on off it's in the tank.... It might be in there longer but the algae will also be in there.... I think I am at the end of my cycle with the bba, clearing up and now time to do a water change.....


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide breaks down into oxygen and water in water after 12 hours it's completely broken down. So you'll need to redose after 12 hours. Just don't go crazy, I've used it for algae and fin rot at 7-8 drops per gallon (just estimated)


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Java Moss said:


> Haven't had any problems with it - using a syringe to directly apply the HP onto the ornament or plant with the algae. All the fish - shrimps, otos, dojos and such - didn't seem affected in the slightest. Have five red crypts in there as well and they didn't get affected either.
> 
> But, I will use Noahma's great suggestion to turn off the filters for a bit. Thanks!


I actually picked up that trick (the whole method) from a post Tom Barr made several years ago here :icon_lol:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I would offer that it would be worth a few min. to read the link I posted. I'd refer you specifically to the posts by Dark Cobra. There are some misconceptions post on this thread that he does a good job of explaining.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

bushynoseburton said:


> I don't see how it will harm the live stock.... H202 provides O2, I use it when the power goes out and nothing is harmed.... I have been using 2-3 times a day for the past week to kill off some bba myself..... Dose 10ml per 10 gallons and turn the lights off for 1-1.5 hr..... I don't bother turning the filter off, I never did understand that one bit..... Regardless if it's on off it's in the tank.... It might be in there longer but the algae will also be in there.... I think I am at the end of my cycle with the bba, clearing up and now time to do a water change.....


It's an oxidizer like bleach. Too much would have the same effect as bleach.


----------



## brooklynfishman (Feb 12, 2012)

I used a dropper and squirted 20 ml over my moss and fissidens to kill some cyno. It killed the cyno no problem but the moss and fissidens also took a beating...


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

bushynoseburton said:


> I don't bother turning the filter off, I never did understand that one bit.....


 turn the filter off for spot treating. if you dont it will just get blown away from the spot your trying to treat.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I used 10 ml per gallon once, just recently. I killed off the algae, as well as all 7 otos, 6 rasboras and a neon tetra. Fish started to react after about 30 mins in the "bath". I also killed off my vallisnerias. 

Be sure you know what you are doing, is the best advice I can offer. Everyone has different experiences, and it would be worth it to extensively research the subject prior to your treatment. 

Another option, could you remove the plants and treat them outside of the tank with H2O2?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have experience killing a Cory or having one in the tank when you dose these huge amounts of hydrogen peroxide? It seems they would also be sensetive.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

My advice for algae is to fix what is causing the problem. You may spot treat it and it'll go away for a while. But if you don't fix the underlying cause, it'll be back.

What kind of algae are you dealing with? That way we can better help you.

The only time I would recommend H2O2 is if you have BGA that took over a large portion of your tank and you feel it is a threat to your fish. 

If you are dealing with Diatoms, patience will win. If they continue for more than 3 months do a decent water change with R/O or distilled to lower the silicates.

If you have a problem with green algae on your glass, get a few nerites, reduce photo period and make sure you have enough plants

If you're struggling with black beard algae, if you notice it is only your slow growing plants get them into the shade or reduce photo period. If it is affecting everything reduce photo period, increase CO2 and start thinking about ferts.

If it is BGA slowly increase temp to the upper range your livestock can handle, add an air stone and do a 72 hour black-out.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Noahma said:


> I actually picked up that trick (the whole method) from a post Tom Barr made several years ago here :icon_lol:


Oh it works fine....no doubt.

But..........folks add too much, they think they can simply lard it on and then they kill fish, same with CO2 and Excel.........I think it is good for rocks or wood that are low in the aquarium that you do not want to remove.

As far as the horror stories about its use: if that is the ruler you want to apply, then given the fact, that CO2 gas...has killed so many fish and caused so much algae, should we also tell people not to use it as well? :flick::flick:

Its dirt cheap, and breaks down after 1-2 hours. I do not suggest using it on plants, just trim the infested leaves off.

Good for rock and wood below your water level change line.

If you can do a large water change and expose the surfaces, spray bottle, paint brush etc.........some on those or Excel etc.........nothing will survive:wink:

So those are the more popular options for it's use. I have a tough time Suggesting anything more though.

Like CO2 DOSING, dose makes the poison and improper use and over doing it causes the the issues, not correct care, done correctly it's very straight forward and easy to use.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a tank with 10 Corys when I treated mine, in the same situation as I mentioned above. The corys are what clued me in that I had over dosed. They began swimming erratically and getting surface air. I noticed that first, then the same for the rest. I immediately refilled the tank and then hours later did a 50% WC in hopes of saving the Otos which were practically climbing up above the surface water.

Although they(Corys) showed signs of stress, they made it through my accident unscathed.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have used 3% hydrogen peroxide to treat infections on fish at 2 to 5 ml per 10 gal depending on size,species, and 50 percent water change after twelve hours.
Usually only need two such doses and then regular maint,water changes, to see improvement.
Would recommend hospital tank rather than display tank where if too much is used,, too long,biological filter can become compromised.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

TWA said:


> Does anyone have experience killing a Cory or having one in the tank when you dose these huge amounts of hydrogen peroxide? It seems they would also be sensetive.


I have 3 black cories in my 75 that I have been dosing 3-4 times days since last week and they have acted fine with it so have the guppies and rili shrimp... The plants are looking a lot better, but still have bba... I pulled the leaves that were covered but now I'm working on the stems.... I noticed yesterday the wood had it on the bottom side..... So hopefully by adding the H202 and the new Amano shrimp this will end shortly.....


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I will add one "oops" to the thread. I dosed my tank based on full volume during a water change--didnt take into account that the water level was 50% at that point. Killed a slew of cherry shrimp and one Kuhli loach. All of the BBA is red now though--thats a good thing.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Used h2o2 multiple times also to remove bba. Never had an issue. I usually do multiple lower dosage spot treatments along with wc over a course of a week rather than a single dose to kill everything in one shot. I also use the excel spray treatment when my water level os down to treat algae. Again, a very low dose. Good trick for killing gsa.


----------



## xgteen (Mar 7, 2012)

It's green hair algae...



Bannik said:


> My advice for algae is to fix what is causing the problem. You may spot treat it and it'll go away for a while. But if you don't fix the underlying cause, it'll be back.
> 
> What kind of algae are you dealing with? That way we can better help you.
> 
> ...


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

bushynoseburton said:


> I have 3 black cories in my 75 that I have been dosing 3-4 times days since last week and they have acted fine with it so have the guppies and rili shrimp... The plants are looking a lot better, but still have bba... I pulled the leaves that were covered but now I'm working on the stems.... I noticed yesterday the wood had it on the bottom side..... So hopefully by adding the H202 and the new Amano shrimp this will end shortly.....


Just wondering since it seems people have an issue with Otos, and I would group cories into a similar category. Hm.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

xgteen said:


> It's green hair algae...


Increase the amount of CO2, reduce photo period, make sure your phosphate levels are in line with your nitrates and make sure you have enough potassium. Use a toothbrush to clean up the worst of it then throw in a few Amano shrimp to deal with the rest. Then have some patience while it fixes itself


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

As far as I know, Amanos aren't really that interested in hair algae. Is there any way to make them eat it? 



Bannik said:


> Increase the amount of CO2, reduce photo period, make sure your phosphate levels are in line with your nitrates and make sure you have enough potassium. Use a toothbrush to clean up the worst of it then throw in a few Amano shrimp to deal with the rest. Then have some patience while it fixes itself


----------



## jor8888 (May 31, 2011)

I dose 1 mil per gal twice a week now to keep algae down works great, cheaper than using excel. $2 big bottle from supermarket lol.


----------



## pitmindy (Aug 6, 2009)

1 ml per gal OR 1 ml per 10 gallons???? I am confused.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

1 ml per gallon. I'm using it right now in combination with excel to destroy spirogyra algae. It's the only thing that works since spirogyra thrives in the same conditions plants thrive in. It's also the only algae I have. I wish I could fix it by providing my plants everything they need to thrive, but unfortunately that just encourages it to grow. Once it's gone I will not use h2o2 anymore though. Moss hates it (and the moss is where the spirogyra is)


----------



## pitmindy (Aug 6, 2009)

so I use 120 mg for my 120 gallon tank??? Can I use a syringe to squirt it undiluted (strait out of the bottle )directly on the BBA that is on my dwarf sag? Also since I am taking the equipment out and soaking it in a bucket, how strong can I make the peroxide. Can I pour the whole bottle in a bucket and just soak the equipment for a few hours then rinse it, or would it hurt the pump?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

For cleaning equipments, you can use a strong dose of H2O2. It's fine.
I use 1/5 - 1/3 H2O2 to water. Soak for 30 minutes.

The H2O2 you get at the grocery story is already diluted at 3% but then you dilute it further when adding into the tank or more water.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> I'll just give this forewarning as someone who has used h202 in the past as a solution to algae:
> 
> Use it as a last-ditch effort.


I agree completely. It can only be used safely in very small amounts. If you use it strong enough to have a major impact on algae it will also kill plants and much stronger than that and it will kill fish. Even in low doses it can irritate fishes gills, interfere with their respiratory system, and cause stress. When fish are stressed, they are more susceptible to disease such as ICH. Personally I do not think it is worth the risk, and like most algae killers, it is only a temporary solution any way. It is a pretty powerful oxidizer.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I wouldn't use it as a algae fixer but as a medication, you bet.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

Just tossing in my 2 cents, I have been battling bba for a while in my tank. Recently I declared war cut every leaf off every plant that even kind of looked like it had bba on it. I also have a large piece of driftwood that it had completely taken over. I pulled that out scrub the death out of it and put it back in. I got maybe 90% off for the remaining algae i'm using a syringe and shooting hydrogen peroxide directly onto the bba. After 2-3 days of this it's turning pink and then white and finally dying. I don't know how much I personally would trust just dumping it into my tank, but for spot treatment it seems to work very well. Even with the spot treatment be aware of how much you are injecting into you tank total, if you have allot of spots like I do; I just dose different spots each day and rotate around. Like I said seems to be working well for me.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I must have an unusually tough strain of BBA in my tank. It was just showing up on driftwood in my tank--then I went on vacation for a week and came back to a tank full of it. 

I trimmed all of the leaves I could that had the BBA on them, pulled the wood out of the tank and soaked it in pure peroxide for a while--added 100ml of h202 and changed 50% of the water ( 30 minutes later ) then the past 3 nights Ive added 120 ml ( 50 gallon tank ) of h2o2 to the tank. 

The BBA on the wood looks like it is turning to 'grey' instead of black-but the rest of the tank looks the same and maybe even added a few tufts of BBA on the glass.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

shane3fan said:


> The BBA on the wood looks like it is turning to 'grey' instead of black-but the rest of the tank looks the same and maybe even added a few tufts of BBA on the glass.


after 2-3 days mine went grey, another couple days it turned pink and a few more days till it turned white. everyday im spot dosing it and slowly increasing the CO2 in my tank to try and slow down any new growth.


----------

